# Total Archery Challenge @ natural bridge caverns save the date



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

for those of you who made it by last year, this shoot is legit! to top it off, the scenery on the ranch can't get much better and you can take the kiddos!!!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

they will have a beginners, intermediate, and advanced course that is set up all over the ranch. average of about 200 yards between stations, we covered hills, valleys, bluffs, creeks, and even an old homestead, outhouse last year on the "intermediate" course. the had a shuttle leaving from headquarters where the practice range, pop-up range, and long distance -win-a-truck contest was being held out the the three courses. 

very scenic ranch and the targets where in some really neat set ups... over bluffs, across creeks, into the outhouse and a variety of other situations.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

only a week to go


----------



## huntman77 (Jul 26, 2013)

This shoot is top notch and a blast to shoot. The western course is the one to shoot if you shoot any of them. Beautiful scenery along with some awesome and actually fairly difficult shots. But again is an awesome shoot and I will absolutely be there next year!!


----------

